# Rest in Peace Simon



## Haley (Oct 23, 2007)

I just got a messageto call the vetand I assumed she was going to tell me Simon was ready to come home. Simon passed away this morning.

He was recovering from sugery on that awful infection that had spread into his stomach and she said he had been not eating well the past few days. She said he just curled up and died.

This is really hitting me hard. Ive never lost any of my own or my foster bunnies until today. I know that I did everything I could for him- but that doesnt make this any easier. 

I just keep thinking that he never got the chance to know real love and happiness. He was never able to sprawl out on the plush carpet, binky aroundthe living room orsnuggle up in my lap.

Rest in peace mysweet friend. Im so sorry we couldnt save you.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 23, 2007)

OH NO! That poor baby! Why on Earth did that vet have to make him so sick! He was so pretty and I know he'd have been so happy with you!

:hug: I'm so sorry you lost him


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 23, 2007)

:in tears:

Poor Simon. A beautiful dutch who left before his time.

Binky Free Simon.

Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 23, 2007)

Awww, that's so sad. I'm so sorry Haley. I truly believe Simon is at peace now, but we miss him so.

Feel free to PM me if you want to talk.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 23, 2007)

Haley, I'm so sorry to hear this terrible news. 

Binky Free Simon.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh Haley...I'm so sorry...

Binky free and happy, sweet Simon...


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 23, 2007)

Im so sorry Haley. I am really comforted in the fact that he atleast got love from you in his last days.

Binky Free Simon x


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 23, 2007)

i am so sorry


----------



## naturestee (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Haley. :hug:

He'll be waiting for you at the bridge. Even though he didn't get much time to know you, I think he knew how much you cared about him.


----------



## pla725 (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. I too lost a Simon. That was last year.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 23, 2007)

Awww this is so sad...that poor little bunny and what he went through 

I'm so sorry Haley :hug:

Cheryl


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost Simon. You are truly an angel for trying to help these little souls.:rip:


----------



## f_j (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry, that's terrible news. I'm sure he knew that you cared very much for him...At least he did experience that before he passed away. And although this doesn't make it any easier, at least you know he is not suffering anymore. Binky free Simon.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 23, 2007)

Simon is gorgeous. Don't worry though, he is binkying and having one heck of a time up there in bunny heaven!



Rest in Peace and Binky free, Simon :rainbow::rabbithop.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 23, 2007)

Haley, I'm so very sorry he didn't make it. You did what you could though. Taking him in was the right thing to do.:hug: I know it still hurts though.

Binky free Simon, you went before your time...:rainbow:


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh Haley, I am so sorry! Awww, that sucks. Give yourself credit though, you've done everything you could have. :hug:

RIP Simon :rainbow::hearts:


----------



## cmh9023 (Oct 23, 2007)

Awww...I'm sorry to hear the bad news. RIP Simon.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 24, 2007)

ooo nooo! Not Wash's twin I'm so sorry Haley... And I'm sorry we didn't get to know him better...

Binky free little man.


----------



## jam224 (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry, Haley! :cry2 I was really rooting for this guy! Rest peacefully, Simon. :bunnyangel:


----------



## Ivory (Oct 24, 2007)

Aw I was rooting for this little guy! I'm so sorry that you had to deal with an inept vet. They make other vets look bad. 

And I'm more sorry that this little guy had to suffer for it. You did your best, hon.


----------



## JimD (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry 

....binky free little one.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## iluvmybuns (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh no sweetie I'm so sorry!! Call me if you need to

Rest in Peace little Simon


----------



## Greta (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry :rip: Simon :rainbow::bunnyangel:


----------

